# RecipeDB - Centennial Blonde



## under (19/4/10)

Centennial Blonde  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Before the Wolves attack, all credit goes to BierMuncher @ http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f66/centennial-blonde-simple-4-all-grain-5-10-gall-42841/ for the basis of this great recipe. Mash in 66, mash out 78. Nottingham at 18C until done. Crash chill for 48hrs @ 1-2c, then fine with gelatine for another 48hrs @ 1-2c. Polyclar/Filter if you would like a super bright beer. Keg as normal. Leave for min 2 weeks and enjoy. Or drink straight away. Simple, tasty!!!!!!!!NOTES -5g Gypsum in mashFG will finish lower than 1013, approx 1010.IBU - 21.9~EBC - 7.9ABV - 4%   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.6 kg JWM Export Pilsner    1.6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.29 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.23 kg Weyermann Carahell    0.23 kg Weyermann Vienna       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      8 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 55mins)    8 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 35mins)    8 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    8 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.04 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 21.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.49%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Effect (19/4/10)

Looks very similar to the one on homebrewtalk.com

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f66/centennial...-10-gall-42841/


----------



## under (19/4/10)

Similar. But used a combo of Pilsner and Ale malt (like a cream ale). Thought id throw it up on here as its a great beer.


----------



## mje1980 (19/4/10)

*Thought id throw it up on here as its a great beer.*

I can vouch for that hehe


----------

